# Expensive Dog Food



## prettylola (Nov 13, 2012)

Puppy owners in present times spend a lot of money on good dog nourishment, thinking they are getting the best food for their dog. Yet regarding the matter of value isn't a great guideline. So always buy a good food which your pup wants to eat.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Depends on what type of food you're referring to. I think you have to be educated and KNOW what you're spending your money on. There are foods out there that cost a lot of money yet are poor in quality (think IAMS, Science Diet & the like that are loaded with poor quality ingredients like CORN). I choose to spend my money on ZiwiPeak which is probably one of the most expensive foods out there yet it is the next best thing to prey model raw which I feel is THE BEST thing for a dog to eat. 

If you look in the right place you'll find many of the "premium" dog foods in fact aren't more expensive than say Purina, Pedigree, etc. You don't need to feed as much as they don't need to have as much intake to get the same amount of nutrition from the better food. Best bet is to find a nice dog food store that specializes in quality pet foods (dehydrated/freeze dried/frozen raws & some nice grain free kibbles) & a lot of the time they do the weeding out the bad stuff for you. I'm fortunate to have a great store local like this. I can walk in & feel comfortable feeding anything there. Granted--I stick to the premade raws & grain free treats/canned food. But at any rate--do your homework no matter what you want to feed. 

A great place to start is Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor A non-bias review website that has just about every dog food out there.


----------

